# New device same phone number, Not getting verification text



## cdbern

Just got a new phone with the same carrier and same number. When I try and log into the Uber driver app it's supposed to send me a 6 digit verification code via text which I am never getting. 36 hours and 27 messages back and forth with support and still no resolution. I have checked my blocked list, checked with my carrier and they do allow short code text on my account so it's not on my end. Anyone else ever have this problem? If so how did you get it rectified? $300 phone is useless as I bought it specifically to use with Uber.


----------



## cdbern

Now the same this is happening with the Partners website for me. After entering my email and password I am getting the same prompt for a SMS code to be sent to me which I never receive UGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Jc.

Uber kicked you out and changed the locks pick your stuffs and move on


----------



## cdbern

Uber didn't kick me out, I can still access the app to do rides on my old phone. Was just out last night using it


----------



## Maven

cdbern said:


> Just got a new phone ... supposed to send me a 6 digit verification code via text which I am never getting...


Can you receive all other types of text messages? What about a verification code from another web site?

Have you contacted your cell phone provider? Sometimes a new phone has to be re-provisioned (configured) in the cell phone provider's network to work properly. This may include cell phone model, IMEI and SIM-Card number. They may even upload something to the phone necessary for it to work properly with their network.

If none of the above works then I suggest going to your local Greenlight Hub for assistance.
https://www.uber.com/cities/


----------



## cdbern

Yes codes from all other web sites are working fine, and I am receiving all other types of text messages. Contacted my cell phone provider and they checked and nothing is being blocked from their end either. Took me 29 messages back and forth with support to finally get someone from a higher level to help. Hopefully this will be taken care of shortly.

As of right now the only way I can access the uber app is on my old phone and my kindle, but cannot access the app on my new phone or the partners website from my pc. Both are asking for a verification code which is never arriving when the login says it has been sent to my number.

So finally got a higher level of support to look into my problem. Uber was blocking my account from receiving text messages (verification codes), rep couldn't tell me why but I am now fully functional on my new phone and my new pc!!!!


----------



## Rbblue

I had the same problem and it seemed to fix itself by choosing the option for "web sign up" (appears after you don't receive a verification code). I filled out the form and got error messages "phone number already in use". Then I went back to the first page of the app and entered my phone number again and this time I received a message...


----------



## surlywynch

You can hardly blame Uber, they claim to be a technology company, not a transportation provider. Oh, wait...


----------



## Krystal Crowl

Same issue happening here and no one can help. Went from an iPhone Se to and IPhone 6 + can’t get a code using either phone but when I use my daughters android I can log right in. I’ve tried everything


----------



## KimSal86

cdbern said:


> Yes codes from all other web sites are working fine, and I am receiving all other types of text messages. Contacted my cell phone provider and they checked and nothing is being blocked from their end either. Took me 29 messages back and forth with support to finally get someone from a higher level to help. Hopefully this will be taken care of shortly.
> 
> As of right now the only way I can access the uber app is on my old phone and my kindle, but cannot access the app on my new phone or the partners website from my pc. Both are asking for a verification code which is never arriving when the login says it has been sent to my number.
> 
> So finally got a higher level of support to look into my problem. Uber was blocking my account from receiving text messages (verification codes), rep couldn't tell me why but I am now fully functional on my new phone and my new pc!!!!


How did you get through to support? I’m going through an identical issue right now.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

cdbern said:


> Just got a new phone with the same carrier and same number. When I try and log into the Uber driver app it's supposed to send me a 6 digit verification code via text which I am never getting. 36 hours and 27 messages back and forth with support and still no resolution. I have checked my blocked list, checked with my carrier and they do allow short code text on my account so it's not on my end. Anyone else ever have this problem? If so how did you get it rectified? $300 phone is useless as I bought it specifically to use with Uber.


Maybe the used phone is locked to a carrier?


----------



## actsholy

cdbern said:


> Just got a new phone with the same carrier and same number. When I try and log into the Uber driver app it's supposed to send me a 6 digit verification code via text which I am never getting. 36 hours and 27 messages back and forth with support and still no resolution. I have checked my blocked list, checked with my carrier and they do allow short code text on my account so it's not on my end. Anyone else ever have this problem? If so how did you get it rectified? $300 phone is useless as I bought it specifically to use with Uber.


Had the same problem change your number


----------

